# Greenbergs Train Show Feb 5th and 6th Middletwn NY



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The Hudson Valley Large Scalers will be displaying at the Greenbergs Train and Toy show Feb 5th and 6th 2011.

The Display will be large, Many new things to see.

If your in the Area stop by and say Hi.

This is always a great show, Lots of people and Lots of fun.

If anyone wishs to help out or hang out, Email me and bring something to run









[email protected] 


http://greenbergshows.com/schedule.html


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bump.........


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick:

Glad that you are setting up and running at the upcoming Greenberg show.

At the Greenberg show here in Northern Virginia over New Years weekend, there was very little "G" to be seen. There was no layout and the only vendor with a lot of "G" rolling stock was Star Hobbies. There were a handful of vendors with a couple of cars and maybe an engine or two. Very disappointing.


Chuck


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Chuck,

Our Greenbergs show is about the same as far as G stuff for sale.

Its been improving though every year we attend.

There will be 2 G displays this year and ours with be 

The largest train display at the show 25 by 100

Our club luvs doing this show, we have lots of fun

and have some reallly cool stuff running and on display to

forward Largescale in the Model Train World. 


Ive been working all winter to come up with some cool new

Stuff for the Display.

Should look better than last years show, and that one was cool in its self.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun and send us some pictures.

Chuck


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry fellas,

Had to cancel show due to weather.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick/et-al[/b]

As if 20"+ of snow was not enough, [/b]

ICE SHOWERS last nite FROSTED over everything.







[/b]

Hope to thaw out by ECLSTS..[/b]*..







*


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, Sorry to hear the show was cancelled. Ray, toughen up. 
LAO


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

ray when did you come and take a picture of my house?


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Dick[/b]

I did not get a chance but I did get a shot of Speedo Larry's "Out House".[/b]
HE IS A TOUGH OLD BIRD for sure.....bbbbrrrr...[/b]


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yea well that one is going to hert


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Freinds,

We were really looking forward to attending this show.

Well the next show is just around the corner.

See you then and God Bless...........


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

so nick when and where is the next show?


----------

